# How does this sell protein? Jodie Marsh and Kirk



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I cant see the relationship between this and supplements?

Looking at that picture i dont think i should go out and buy Jodies Supplements...

There's some worse pics but thought they were borderline for posting..


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol, I saw this and about 10 others on Facebook today. He dosnt even look like he's stepped foot in a gym in his life!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

She's got bigger guns than he has.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

F*ck me sideways, she deserves all the stick she gets now TBH.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

She doesn't rock my boat, I think its the nose. I have no idea how this sells proteins tbh.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't you think that this advert goes just too far?

What's next, pretend backdoor action? Forbidden love with strange creatures?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sex sells, simples.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Ok here's another, I couldn't stop laughing when i saw it  I mean WTF?

Milky if its to much let me know and ill edit my post and remove it..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Personally, I'd like to see an Octopus involved there!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> Ok here's another, I couldn't stop laughing when i saw it  I mean WTF?
> 
> Milky if its to much let me know and ill edit my post and remove it..
> 
> View attachment 89284


Yes it is too much, its making me sick TBH !

:lol:


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Don't you think that this advert goes just too far?
> 
> What's next, pretend backdoor action? Forbidden love with strange creatures?


I think the creatures bit is to far, maybe you need counselling? 

But if you go go on twitter and dangle the carrot for some backdoor action adverts, id be a liar if i said i wouldnt take a look 

(assuming shes getting it and not giving it to Kirk)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

So much for wanting to be taken seriously as a BB'er.

Grade A ****


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm glad my chest aint like his  my training is paying off lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DOES HE EVEN TRAIN???

Wtf lol xx


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

whose the next man?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it's a great advert for protien screams at me;

DRINK PROTIEN OR LOOK LIKE THESE TWO MUPPETS


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Sex sells, simples.


you are right but when did beastiallity start sellin??


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

this is what i would refer to as 'skinny fat'


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> DOES HE EVEN TRAIN???
> 
> Wtf lol xx


TBH you could say the same about her. 

She gets lean for a show here and there but that's it. More muscle on a butchers pencil.

Can't stand her TBH.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

What a stupid idea to involve her new fella...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

whose willing to take one for the team and buy this protein..and give us all a review?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've seen the angle..start of as a skinny boy like we all did to a degree...

With Jodies supplements you can become this...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Suddenly I am dying for a protein shake, not sure why mg:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Only a fcuktard would be these supps (unless they are cheap and have a decent ingredient profile which I doubt). I seriously don't understand how these photos can be used for advertisement purposes. It's like they've been given a free photo shoot with an amateur photographer and some one has got hold of them and done it for a laugh!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Goldigger said:


> I've seen the angle..start of as a skinny boy like we all did to a degree...
> 
> With Jodies supplements you can become this...
> 
> View attachment 89285


Again... Wtf?

He just looks like a [email protected] xx


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Just goes to prove that she will do absolutely anything for publicity.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> View attachment 89285


What a fvcking tool


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Again... Wtf?
> 
> He just looks like a [email protected] xx


Thats the message she is trying to give at the moment on twitter..

All started with a tweet from Kirk saying he had done something he regretted, followed by Jodie saying he tried to have sex with her and she said no..

Now she has posted all these pics giving Kirk a bad name..



Some people have nothing better to do hey?

BTW - i dont follow her on twitter, these were passed on to me so i had to ask the story behind it all


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

And that tat on her stomach / clout is aweful, gash tat!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Goldigger said:


> Thats the message she is trying to give at the moment on twitter..
> 
> All started with a tweet from Kirk saying he had done something he regretted, followed by Jodie saying he tried to have sex with her and she said no..
> 
> ...


Haha u gossip queen!!

Not a fan of hers at all. Never was and never will be xx


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha u gossip queen!!
> 
> Not a fan of hers at all. Never was and never will be xx


I'm not into all this celeb gossip..my mrs just tells me all about it, if i dont show some interest she gets cross.

As i go to Eddies gym i also get his side of all the Jodie issues..excluding this one of course


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha u gossip queen!!
> 
> Not a fan of hers at all. Never was and never will be xx


Off topic - how's the touting going? Still tickles me now.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Goldigger said:


> Ok here's another, I couldn't stop laughing when i saw it  I mean WTF?
> 
> Milky if its to much let me know and ill edit my post and remove it..
> 
> View attachment 89284


what do i see, i see a dick on a head' So what does this say.

Going from what he was doing in the first image" eat this", and this image "dick and head"...maybe that's the message?


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Those pics are laughable purely on their own merit. As for inducing us to buy her supplement range I'mreally not sure what angle they were going for lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Coz if you buy it you will look like her and this one looks like you don't even have to add water just drink the powder straight from the tub


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

She will be regretting this when they split up in a month. Wtf. Worse than some of Katie prices publicity stunts. Maybe it's been done because girls love kirk from him being in the only way is Essex. Although still rediculous it's the only thing I can possibly think of that may of given such a stupid fukin idea! I'm annoyed cos I really liked Jodie marsh, specially for pushing the fact she wanted to be taken seriously after all the glamour modelling. Now she can get to fuk.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL i used to like her until this thread!!! WTF!!!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Guys arn't gonna buy it cos Kirk doesn't exactly have a desireable physique and girls arn't gonna buy it cos Jodie is a little too sl.utty to be liked by the general female population.

THIS IS HOW NOT TO MARKET A PRODUCT


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

1010AD said:


> Coz if you buy it you will look like her and this one looks like you don't even have to add water just drink the powder straight from the tub
> 
> View attachment 89287


I'm sure it will not be the first time shes had powder on her nose.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

corporates said:


> I'm sure it will not be the first time shes had powder on her nose.


or had a big sword between her legs.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

kirk is a bell piece and as ive said all along jodie marsh is nothing special. not a body builder at all


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

infact im going to pace up and down the hallway to calm down


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I feel bad for the female side of bodybuilding as the media and public see this as the poster woman, but as I said in a previous thread, a train wreck.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Has any one got a discount code for her protein ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dont forget she was a glam model before this :tongue:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Has any one got a discount code for her protein ?


yes mate

WIZARDSSLEEVE10


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Is anyone on here going to own up that they've brought some!? lol

Who is the skinny fella in the pics everyone keeps going on about!?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I unfollowed her twitter as ingot sick of the sh1t pictures, promoting a sh1t range and basically taking the p1ss out of gum-goers


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks mate.

someone gave me dartfordtunnel before, must have been winding me up


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

am i the only one that thinks shes lookin hot in those pics :wub:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

As much as I like the pics (I think she looks great with red hair!) It's sad to see her waste all the hard work she has done and loose the respect she earnt.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> am i the only one that thinks shes lookin hot in those pics :wub:


Nope. She looks amazin with red hair!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> am i the only one that thinks shes lookin hot in those pics :wub:


Hate to admit it but she doesnt look too bad!


----------



## tmmike (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd defo not kick her out of bed .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Off topic - how's the touting going? Still tickles me now.


Lol that was one of my more funny moments  xx


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Forgive me if I've missed some thing but who the fcuk is Kirk?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I bet she is utterly filthy.

As for kirk. Needs to eat a bit more


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Forgive me if I've missed some thing but who is the guy?


Think he was on only way is essex?


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

should read: 'Jodie, you'll get more protein if we switch this 68'


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

i bet she makes a few quid out of it!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Forgive me if I've missed some thing but who the fcuk is Kirk?


Up and coming bb'er


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope someone kicks the **** out of that Kirk pr**k. He is such a hateful tosser.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Think he was on only way is essex?


That explains why I haven't got a clue who he is,

Based on the above pictures he looks like cock and she hasn't changed at all, I'm out..


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Wouldn't mind a hard workout with Jodie :laugh:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I knew he was on that Essex ****e, but he was also in Celeb big brother.

I watched all of it as I like Michael Madsen and he was in it.

The guy Kirk is a Grade A ****.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Zola said:


> I knew he was on that Essex ****e, but he was also in Celeb big brother.
> 
> I watched all of it as I like Michael Madsen and he was in it.
> 
> *The guy Kirk is a Grade A* ****.


Their made for each other then..


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I think she looks fit and I have fcuked a LOT worse. You can tell she was bullied at school and for whatever reason never got ever it hence her increasingly desperate attempts to get some love and respect from the public. She is earning a living and I don't have a problem with that even though I agree that its weird to use those pictures to sell protein shakes. A bitch still gotta eat same as the rest of us.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm mega annoyed still actually.

I post what I'm up to on facebook and always get snidy comments 'ul be the next Jodie marsh' which never bothered me before cos I thought she was a hard trainer and done well for herself. Infact I haven't rang my mum in a week cos the last thing she said to me was 'aslong as you don't look like that Jodie marsh she's disgusting', well now I agree!!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm mega annoyed still actually.
> 
> I post what I'm up to on facebook and always get snidy comments 'ul be the next Jodie marsh' which never bothered me before cos I thought she was a hard trainer and done well for herself. Infact I haven't rang my mum in a week cos the last thing she said to me was 'aslong as you don't look like that Jodie marsh she's disgusting', well now I agree!!!


She has tattoos!! :whistling:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

This is laughable :lol:

Sad facts of it are though, it will only top up the fortune she's already made. Fair play as far as that goes i say, got more money than I'll probably ever make!

Don't mean to say I like the annoying trout faced wench however.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> She has tattoos!! :whistling:


Yeah now I'm getting mine lasered and I'm never dying my hair red again. It's not even that she don't look hot, I think she looks very hot if I was a guy I'd give her one, but that's what she has turned it into - another glamour shoot. I mean wtf is that in the army outfit? You can't even see any of her trained body just t1ts. How stupid she has made female bodybuilders look to the general public that judge females who train enough as it is is rediculous. I work in marketing and I don't know how the fuk anyone hasn't even seemed to of stopped and thought what message they are actually portraying!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jake87 said:


> kirk is a bell piece and as ive said all along jodie marsh is nothing special. not a body builder at all


so your admitting you know who kirk is, sorry but that's sad. I'd never heard of him til he was mentioned just thought he was some random model and not much of one ether and yes Jodie's sport is bodybuilding and she has the trophies to prove it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

1010AD said:


> so your admitting you know who kirk is, sorry but that's sad. I'd never heard of him til he was mentioned just thought he was some random model and not much of one ether and yes Jodie's sport is bodybuilding and she has the trophies to prove it


Kirk is actually a very familiar famous face. He was on the only way is Essex which 90% of the public seem to love, it's heavily advertised and he was constantly in the media. A lot of people would know him even if they didn't watch the sh1tty programme


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And where are the rest of the girls!!!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

There's one thing in all of this that she is doing right - Marketing. You only have to follow her twitter to see thousands of new gym goers that are getting into supplements PURELY because of what she is doing. Has her business head on that's for sure. As Kaywoodham said - that Kirk guy is recognisable across the nation. Huge BB'ers selling products appeals to those that are into it, throw Jodie Marsh and that Kirk fella and BOOM you got every Joe public in the UK that's ever watched TOWIE or a Jodie Marsh program all buying into these supplement's she's touting.

Me personally, think these pics are sh*te. She did some the other week with some massive BB'er... those where a lot more "industry orientated". I'd like to get hold of some samples of her products, I can imagine them being sh*t but their popularity is due to very clever marketing.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I have to admit if she makes money out of it then fair play, other than that i couldnt really give two hoots as she is just doing her thing and thats fair enough.

I mean who really cares eh? who cares if kirk has muscles or not? who cares if we do or do not think she is rough? who cares who buys the stuff? no one really gives a shat so i dont believe she is giving female bodybuilders a bad name as i dont believe anyone really takes much notice! Yes they may read the odd bit in the comics about her but its all soon forgotten by most.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> There's one thing in all of this that she is doing right - Marketing. You only have to follow her twitter to see thousands of new gym goers that are getting into supplements PURELY because of what she is doing. Has her business head on that's for sure. As Kaywoodham said - that Kirk guy is recognisable across the nation. Huge BB'ers selling products appeals to those that are into it, throw Jodie Marsh and that Kirk fella and BOOM you got every Joe public in the UK that's ever watched TOWIE or a Jodie Marsh program all buying into these supplement's she's touting.
> 
> Me personally, think these pics are sh*te. She did some the other week with some massive BB'er... those where a lot more "industry orientated". I'd like to get hold of some samples of her products, I can imagine them being sh*t but their popularity is due to very clever marketing.


I work in marketing. This type of marketing is no good whatsoever for the long run and certainly won't help her career as a bodybuilder as she would of lost a hell of a lot of respect. Granted she may get a few teenage girls saving their pocket money to buy this or middle aged women thinking they will get fit again by taking her supplements but it won't last long at all and fall off the shelf very quickly with her name left tarnished. Guys won't buy it, there's noway. It would just be seen as 'gay' if they did as its completely over marketed just like maxi muscle.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

1010AD said:


> so your admitting you know who kirk is, sorry but that's sad. I'd never heard of him til he was mentioned just thought he was some random model and not much of one ether and yes Jodie's sport is bodybuilding and she has the trophies to prove it


apology accepted. back in your cave old man


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I work in marketing. This type of marketing is no good whatsoever for the long run and certainly won't help her career as a bodybuilder as she would of lost a hell of a lot of respect. Granted she may get a few teenage girls saving their pocket money to buy this or middle aged women thinking they will get fit again by taking her supplements but it won't last long at all and fall off the shelf very quickly with her name left tarnished. Guys won't buy it, there's noway. It would just be seen as 'gay' if they did as its completely over marketed just like maxi muscle.


True mate but nothing wrong with making a quick buck and lets face it most dont like her anyway so it cant do her reputation any harm lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lukee unless you were a female you wouldn't understand. As a female that trains this is the only way any general public can relate to you 'oh that's what that Jodie marsh does now' 'oh ul be the next Jodie marsh' 'oh did u see Jodie marshs programme' etc. this woman was the only woman that allowed the general public to see what it was really all about, ok still a bit sickly at times but she still done well, now she has gone and stuck the same old sexual stamp on it.

I do care about how the sport is viewed personally.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I work in marketing. This type of marketing is no good whatsoever for the long run and certainly won't help her career as a bodybuilder as she would of lost a hell of a lot of respect. Granted she may get a few teenage girls saving their pocket money to buy this or middle aged women thinking they will get fit again by taking her supplements but it won't last long at all and fall off the shelf very quickly with her name left tarnished. Guys won't buy it, there's noway. It would just be seen as 'gay' if they did as its completely over marketed just like maxi muscle.


id buy it if it was cheaper than the rest lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> id buy it if it was cheaper than the rest lol


Exactly lol


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

You have to take into account the fact most people are profoundly retarded....


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

why would you take your top off to promote a musclebuilding supp when you got the body of a 10 year old girl? (kirk)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I suppose the one good thing about it is it will probably up the sales of cheaper supplements, even of it just be a short phase. Everyone wants cheaper alternatives especially the younger audience this has been aimed at


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Worst ad campaign. EVER!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't care how good Kirk looks, I'm still not paying 70 quid for a tub of protein ! So there !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I.follow her on twitter. You.wouldn't believe the amount of people saying i bought this and that and now i can see abs or I've lost 4 lbs in a day.

Fair play to her. She markets well and exploits peoples naivety. Kirk is a bellsniffer though


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I.follow her on twitter.


Nothing to be proud off


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Nothing to be proud off


Not saying it is. She has a good campaign against bullying though which is good. That's why i follow. Kudos for her for that


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Not saying it is. She has a good campaign against bullying though which is good. That's why i follow. Kudos for her for that


She has a good campaign against bullying, but however uses Twitter to bully people..like Eddie and Kirk..


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just googled her twitter , cracked me up, she is proper ripping kirk and that frankie cozzer kid is getting involved hahah


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

After looking at this the only explanation I can come up with is that Jodie wants to Market this Protein at the Female Audience and I think this advert is trying to say that if you are a Woman and train and take Jodie's supplements that you will in theory be the stronger one in the relationship and pussy whip your man?

I can see no other way that this promotes training or taking protein. I think its aimed at Women and thats the market she is going for? Any thoughts??


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

I actually quite like her. The anti bullying stuff really changed my opinion of her. I also would doubt that the pictures were entirely her idea. I'm sure someone was waiving money at her whilst she was having them taken. Nevertheless, it doesnt excuse the poor taste in "camera work". She does look fit though, even with a hook nose. I'd plough her into next week


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> After looking at this the only explanation I can come up with is that Jodie wants to Market this Protein at the Female Audience and I think this advert is trying to say that if you are a Woman and train and take Jodie's supplements that you will in theory be the stronger one in the relationship and pussy whip your man?
> 
> I can see no other way that this promotes training or taking protein. I think its aimed at Women and thats the market she is going for? Any thoughts??


Spot on fella.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> After looking at this the only explanation I can come up with is that Jodie wants to Market this Protein at the Female Audience and I think this advert is trying to say that if you are a Woman and train and take Jodie's supplements that you will in theory be the stronger one in the relationship and pussy whip your man?
> 
> I can see no other way that this promotes training or taking protein. I think its aimed at Women and thats the market she is going for? Any thoughts??


Definately aimed at women, well teenage girls who think they will get a boyfriend like kirk and definitely belittling men. For such cheap shot advertising though the price doesn't make sense. Will be in the sales very quickly and she will probably try bringing out a new range in a few months 'big dog extreme' or something and attempt a different marketing approach.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

probably a great marketing tool for her i wonder which advertising exec dreamed that one up. so ladies drinking this will make spolit diks from essex fall at your feet


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Not saying it is. She has a good campaign against bullying though which is good. That's why i follow. Kudos for her for that


I jest


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Definately aimed at women, well teenage girls who think they will get a boyfriend like kirk and definitely belittling men. For such cheap shot advertising though the price doesn't make sense. Will be in the sales very quickly and she will probably try bringing out a new range in a few months *'big dog extreme'* or something and attempt a different marketing approach.


Back door extreme...



Only for women with bitch boyfriends..


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Back door extreme...


U r def probably closer to the title there than I am lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The subliminal under text maybe just say "feed this skinny cnut some protein as his bird is more hench than him":laugh:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive got bigger guns than Kirk...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AJP89 said:


> Ive got bigger guns than Kirk...


Um I've got bigger guns than kirk lol


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Um I've got bigger guns than kirk lol


you've got bigger guns than most


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

the only thing jodie marsh ever gives a shot about is her own ego, self publicising and making money out of crap


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lukee unless you were a female you wouldn't understand. As a female that trains this is the only way any general public can relate to you 'oh that's what that Jodie marsh does now' 'oh ul be the next Jodie marsh' 'oh did u see Jodie marshs programme' etc. this woman was the only woman that allowed the general public to see what it was really all about, ok still a bit sickly at times but she still done well, now she has gone and stuck the same old sexual stamp on it.
> 
> I do care about how the sport is viewed personally.


No they dont kay sorry. The general public aint silly, the odd person maybe but they are not gunna be judging you by Jodie Marsh. The gym is full of women working out and a few i would class as bodybuilders. The ones i know of couldnt give a monkeys because she hasnt done anything terrible..

Think people take this far too seriously and personally as she is just earning a buck!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

And this is the stats of the all in one protein per 60g serving.

http://www.jstjodie.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=216&products_id=183

Now correct me if I am wrong but most protein sellers state protein per 25 gram. The basic MP at that is 20g of protein.

So it seems that the Jodie protein is a lot of money for what you get.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> No they dont kay sorry. The general public aint silly, the odd person maybe but they are not gunna be judging you by Jodie Marsh. The gym is full of women working out and a few i would class as bodybuilders. The ones i know of couldnt give a monkeys because she hasnt done anything terrible..
> 
> Think people take this far too seriously and personally as she is just earning a buck!


Sorry Lukee are you actually a female who trains?

The general public are silly. So silly that her sales will go up, all be it for a short period of time but they will.

The public who know nothing of Women that train only recognise it now because of all the publicity Jodie has had covering her bodybuilding. From personal experience this is something I get off people because it's all they know and the only way they can relate to it, it isn't something I have made up.

It is up to other people whether they care or not and up to me if I do and want to express my opinion and views on it from personal experience as a female that trains. I'm not taking it personally or too seriously just expressing my view as I said which is part of what forums are for, it's not like it ruins my day and I sit and cry about it. There is no need to go round telling someone they are wrong especially when you aren't and will never be in the same boat (unless you have a sex change).


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm byuing it - i heard at the gym - the special tubs have a gold welly boot in them that you wear to the gym ON YOUR HEAD to train and that actuall makes you look more of a cnut than the lad in the ad':laugh:

quite an achievement:laugh:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

you don't HAVE to buy her protein

alright she's a div, but who gives a fcuk

anyway i watched a program on the bbc that said that all supps were useless and read a thread on here that said i couldn't grow on less than 500g of protien a day so now i just get all my macros from bread, jam and KFC


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Sorry Lukee are you actually a female who trains?
> 
> The general public are silly. So silly that her sales will go up, all be it for a short period of time but they will.
> 
> ...


Ok mate explain to me what she has done that is so bad? (and please dont tell me what forums are for and im a great believer in free speech and have not said otherwise so lets stick to the subject)


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> you don't HAVE to buy her protein
> 
> alright she's a div, but who gives a fcuk
> 
> anyway i watched a program on the bbc that said that all supps were useless and read a thread on here that said i couldn't grow on less than 500g of protien a day so now i just get all my macros from bread, jam and KFC


Good luck in your diet choice.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I have just learnt that she can count to five.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18922250


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Ok mate explain to me what she has done that is so bad? (and please dont tell me what forums are for and im a great believer in free speech and have not said otherwise so lets stick to the subject)


I wasn't not sticking to the subject. You can't tell someone they are wrong when it is their opinion. Then say you are a great believer in freedom of speech.

I'm not saying what she has done is 'bad' I'm saying it's a very wrong way of making the sport look to the general public.

I have expressed my views on it in previous comments I'm not explaining them all over again. This was a thread to have your opinion on her marketing techniques for her products and I have had mine. If you don't care or have a view on it or want to say well done on the lass making money, that's kool, I can see your point and is completely up to you.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wasn't not sticking to the subject. You can't tell someone they are wrong when it is their opinion. Then say you are a great believer in freedom of speech.
> 
> I'm not saying what she has done is 'bad' I'm saying it's a very wrong way of making the sport look to the general public.
> 
> I have expressed my views on it in previous comments I'm not explaining them all over again. This was a thread to have your opinion on her marketing techniques for her products and I have had mine. If you don't care or have a view on it or want to say well done on the lass making money, that's kool, I can see your point and is completely up to you.


Yes i can love its called freedom of speech.. :wink:


----------



## Mharvey (May 7, 2012)

This has to be aimed at women surely, no man would be seen dead buying/using this. None that i know of anyway, or any on this forum that i can imagine, especially reading this thread lol


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well she cannot count to 69 as its a mouth full!



The Vegetarian said:


> I have just learnt that she can count to five.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18922250


----------



## JDM82 (Mar 27, 2010)

It just shows how much bulls**t revolves around supplements. Jodie Marsh has been training for a short while, accomplished nothing and brought out her own supplements. I mean,what?

That tool, Kirk is it? He must just be on the ad's to show what happens if you don't train and you don't use supplements.

Jodie, you look ****, I have spent more time on the loo than you have been training so how on earth can you sell supplements or offer advice?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Yes i can love its called freedom of speech.. :wink:


And don't call me love lmao


----------



## JDM82 (Mar 27, 2010)

She's even named her protein after herself.........Bulldog :blink:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> And don't call me love lmao


(imaging this being said with a welsh twangg.)


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> And don't call me love lmao


John? :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> John? :tongue:


I was thinking brad...


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

JDM82 said:


> She's even named her protein after herself.........Bulldog :blink:


I think they made a spelling mistake..

Bull Shiit


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

cringe worthy


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Kirk is actually a very familiar famous face. He was on the only way is Essex which 90% of the public seem to love, it's heavily advertised and he was constantly in the media. A lot of people would know him even if they didn't watch the sh1tty programme


 :yawn: sorry you lost me there for a minute when you said "a very familiar famous face" and I very much doubt that 90% of the public know who he is but these days in this sad world it wouldn't surprise me if they did and as far as being constantly in the media I'm going to have to stop reading the papers that actually write about whats going on in the world and start reading them mags like chat and best that tell you about the important things going on in life.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

1st rule of marketing - sex sells :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kaywoodham said:


> Sorry Lukee are you actually a female who trains?
> 
> The general public are silly. So silly that her sales will go up, all be it for a short period of time but they will.
> 
> ...


Ha ha no-one has ever dared compare what I do to Jodie Marsh...or even asked my opinion about it  However after having red hair for ages, then dyeing it black, when I dye it back again, I expect a comment or tow.... 

The public aren't necesarily stupid, they're just fed so much bullsh1t, it's difficult to sort out the good advice from the bad, especially when you're told one thing one day, and the opposite the next...



Mharvey said:


> This has to be aimed at women surely, no man would be seen dead buying/using this. None that i know of anyway, or any on this forum that i can imagine, especially reading this thread lol


Can't say I'd be seen dead buying it either, not all women are that daft, and as quite a few women seem to hate Ms Marsh, I suspect that would just put them off...

And who the hell is this Kirk bloke, anyway?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> Ok here's another, I couldn't stop laughing when i saw it  I mean WTF?
> 
> Milky if its to much let me know and ill edit my post and remove it..
> 
> View attachment 89284


I feel slightly ill :blink:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

cheap and tacky, I doubt sales gonna go up for her because of this campaign


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ive been training for 1.5 years and I have a better body than him and I went from 8 stone to 11 stone without gear.. does that mean I can be on the front of a bodybuilding cover and pull Jodie Marsh?

In fact.. I'll pass


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

mlc2010 said:


> Ive been training for 1.5 years and I have a better body than him and I went from 8 stone to 11 stone without gear.. does that mean I can be on the front of a bodybuilding cover and pull Jodie Marsh?
> 
> In fact.. I'll pass


Only if your prepared to look like a nonce.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought she did not use her own products in the run up to her comp as they contained substances that would make her fail a doping test?

Cheap tacky stupid advertising campaign.....whats new for her


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i think if she put an hd photo of her spread wide hairy flange at the bottom of the inner tub - a few might sell

I tried this with my puckered gaper of a starfish when i launched "Uriel peptide" and sold ....hanfulls to cub and tinytom (2 very very active guys on the gay scen3)


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

looks a very duboius roll out of an entire range of products over night. where have I seen that before :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Fcuk me, who didnt guess that something like this was going to happen?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Sex sells, simples.


TO BAD SHES NOT SEXY


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> TO BAD SHES NOT SEXY


Id have to agree...saggy ass..!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Omg I thought my ass was bad!!! X


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Omg I thought my ass was bad!!! X


I cant comment, sorry...never seen it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> I cant comment, sorry...never seen it


I have and can vouch that its top draw


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> I have and can vouch that its top draw


You haven't seen it...

... But I'll take the compliment anyway  thank u xx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

horrible a$$


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Omg I thought my ass was bad!!! X


your ass i pretty fcukin decent if you ask me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> horrible a$$


Rick u like MASSIVE ar$es anyway don't u? Xx


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> You haven't seen it...
> 
> ... But I'll take the compliment anyway  thank u xx


I imagined it before I went to bed last night


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Shes proven a lot of people here to be on the money.(Mad for money).


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Omg I thought my ass was bad!!! X


Pics so we can decide if your ass is better than Jodie's otherwise nogoodass


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Pics so we can decide if your ass is better than Jodie's otherwise nogoodass




Saweeeeeeet xx


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> Ok here's another, I couldn't stop laughing when i saw it  I mean WTF?
> 
> Milky if its to much let me know and ill edit my post and remove it..
> 
> View attachment 89284


He has the body of a 10 year old, seriously deluded these people are, you just got to lol at their stupidity. Would i fcuk let some woman talk me into this lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> He has the body of a 10 year old, seriously deluded these people are, you just got to lol at their stupidity. Would i fcuk let some woman talk me into this lol


Agreed lol

She definitely wears the trousers out of the two of them!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

J H said:


> Agreed lol
> 
> She definitely wears the trousers out of the two of them!


And the strap-on by the looks of things lol


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Got to sell protein to women....

Take one musclar woman and one average (know to most gulible public) man, make her look ripped (not too ripped dont want to scare the general public) make the average bloke look totally embarrassing. Add a slogan "Women, be man in the relationship!"

Sell.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

despite all the criticism, she's going to cash in bigtime with thisso good luck o her. She has raised the profile of bobybuilding in the UK so she has at least some redeeming features.....and yes, i would most definitely bang her given the chance. :devil2:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I still cant see many people buying her protein though.. But ahh well, good luck to her anyway!


----------

